# food choices / feeding



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I've got a pretty newb-ish question, regarding what it is and isn't OK to feed to saltwater fish. Obviously different species prefer or need different things in their diet, but I'll try to ask this as generically as possible.

If one wishes to feed the fish something beyond frozen foods or flakes and pellets, and get something fresh (though not live), what are the guidelines for what you can and can't feed them? Is it OK to go to your local grocery store or seafood store, and buy raw shrimp, mussels, etc, and feed those to the tank? If so, are there certain things to look out for or avoid? What about special instructions for preparation of food for feeding? If not, what are some acceptable options for feeding fresh foods?

Thanks for any general advice!


----------



## ch08 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the perfect idea for you! I have kept saltwater fish that cost $3000.... Let me tell you-- if you want to keep the coloration and ensure that your fish lives 8+ years you want to make your own homemade food. My recipe (adapted from the Waikiki aquarium's house diet food) is the following ingredients:
smelt
Squid
Shrimp
Koi pellets or trout chow 
1/4 of a Carrot
Yeast
Vitamin C (can buy and crush the tablet)
Vitamin E (crush tablet) 
Baby vitamins (yup, same liquid one that's 4 baby)
Spirulina (key ingredient and expensive)
Knox gelatin
Water
Take all of the ingredients except for gelatin and blend them together with 1/3 cup of water until it's in a liquid form. Then seperately heat up the water and add gelatin in making sure to stir it slowly so gelatin doesn't clump together. Then turn off heat after it has been mixed and add all the ingrediants together and stir to make sure it is mixed well. Then pour gel diet into a large tray and leave in the refrigerator for several hours to harden like jello. After everything has hardened you can take the tray out and cut it up into square feeding sized cubes. When you feed the fish make sure to remove any un-eaten/ leftover portions from the tank. ALL FISH love this stuff. I used to feed it to crosshatch triggers, 1" bandit angelfish, naso tangs, flame wrasse, golden rhomboids, deucimier tangs, puffer fish, modish idols--- you name it! Good luck!


----------



## ch08 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the perfect idea for you! I have kept saltwater fish that cost $3000.... Let me tell you-- if you want to keep the coloration and ensure that your fish lives 8+ years you want to make your own homemade food. My recipe (adapted from the Waikiki aquarium's house diet food) is the following ingredients:
smelt
Squid
Shrimp
Koi pellets or trout chow 
1/4 of a Carrot
Yeast
Vitamin C (can buy and crush the tablet)
Vitamin E (crush tablet) 
Baby vitamins (yup, same liquid one that's 4 baby)
Spirulina (key ingredient and expensive)
Knox gelatin
Water
Take all of the ingredients except for gelatin and blend them together until it's in a liquid form. Then seperately heat up the water and add gelatin in making sure to stir it slowly so gelatin doesn't clump together. Then turn off heat after it has been mixed and add all the ingrediants together and stir to make sure it is mixed well. Then pour gel diet into a large tray and leave in the refrigerator for several hours to harden like jello. After everything has hardened you can take the tray out and cut it up into square feeding sized cubes. When you feed the fish make sure to remove any un-eaten/ leftover portions from the tank. ALL FISH love this stuff. I used to feed it to crosshatch triggers, 1" bandit angelfish, naso tangs, flame wrasse, golden rhomboids, deucimier tangs, puffer fish, modish idols--- you name it! Good luck!


----------

